# Finding out if someone is bankrupt



## electriced (4 Jan 2011)

Hi

I am discussing a business deal with someone and i have got indication they had financial problems before and may be a bankrupt.

How can i clarify this  ...is there a public record of bankrupts ?

thanks


----------



## Time (4 Jan 2011)

Stubbs Gazette should list current bankrupts also the courts service would have a list.


----------



## dewdrop (4 Jan 2011)

Years ago when solicitors bought property they did various Searches which included a Search in the Registry of Bankruptcy...dont know if this is still there


----------



## grant (5 Jan 2011)

the funny thing is that i know a couple of people that are bankrupt and were approved credit cards... so that makes me think if that information is really available to everybody...


----------



## Time (5 Jan 2011)

Are they really bankrupt though? Bankruptcy in Ireland is very rare due to the archaic legislation behind it.


----------



## electriced (5 Jan 2011)

*impact of bankruptcy*

I have never thought deeply about it ..or the actual impact of bankruptcy but
you would think it would be available by some public method rather than private search companies.

I hope i am wrong but unable to proceed without clarity on it and direct
questions would not be good for reltationship.


----------



## Time (5 Jan 2011)

The number of bankruptcies in Ireland is only around 8 to 10 a year.


----------



## Romulan (5 Jan 2011)

Check if they have been restricted as a director!


----------

